# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Maria Garcia

## Polyneikos

Η* Maria Garcia* είναι επαγγελματίας αθλήτρια της IFBB, στην κατηγορία Figure.







CONTEST HISTORY


2014


Felicia Romero Pro
   	Figure	: IFBB Pro Figure	 (16th) 



NPC Natural Ohio 
   	Bikini	: Class A	 (1st) 



2013


Eastern USA Championships
   	Bikini	: Class A	 (10th) 



IFBB Europa SuperShow 
   	Figure	: IFBB Pro Figure	 (11st) 



IFBB Tampa Pro
   	Fitness/Figure	: IFBB Pro Figure  (14th) 





California Pro Figure Championships
   	Figure	: IFBB Pro Figure	 (16th) 



2012


Masters Mr. Olympia/Miami Pro
   	Figure	: IFBB Pro Figure	 (8th) 



NPC Steve Stone Metropolitan Championships
   	Bikini	: Class A	 (3rd) 



2011


Eastern USA
   	Bikini	: Bikini A	 (16th) 




New England Championships
   	Bikini	: Bikini Short	 (5th)

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι μερικές πιο καλλιτεχνικές  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Johnnie77

Πολύ καλή κι αυτή

----------

